# Recovered chair for the winery



## NorCal (Nov 18, 2016)

Had this old work stool/ chair that I've had for 20-30 years and wanted a little project to spruce it up. "Cow" skin $45 delivered from eBay, $5 vinyl, $40 for a local upholstery shop to sew.



[URL=http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/carzpics/media/winery/8BCA8438-3CA3-44E3-8423-D6B02BB0162F.jpg.html]






[/URL]


----------



## NorCal (Nov 18, 2016)

I refinished all the surfaces with paint and 0000 steel wool to the chrome. The "cow" was closer to the size of a medium dog and the way it is measured makes it difficult to size. I had to put a seam on the backrest.


----------



## cmsben61 (Nov 18, 2016)

nice work Norcal


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice. I like it when this doesn't just end with wine


----------



## bkisel (Nov 18, 2016)

I like it!


----------

